# Wildhaus East yearly thanksgiving day hike



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Weather cooperated (no rain), and dogs and people alike had a great time.



















Set up for "the shoot" ~ little less organized then last year
















Dante, Bretta, Glory, Eyra & Chaos










Eyra and Glory B


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

wow! Ive never seen so many dogs with my dogs color!!
AWESOME!!
They are all gorgeous!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

They all look outstanding, little Glory B is growing, she looks as big as Bretta!!
I am glad the rain stayed away so Lynn could go.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow, They are beautiful Looks like they had a blast. I bet they slept good!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: DinoBlueSet up for "the shoot" ~ little less organized then last year


actually, as impressive as last years photo was - i like this one better for some reason!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Headline: Washington Post

Hiker reports wolf pack in local area, tennis player apparently killed!

Last reported sighting, wolf pack runing along roadside. Eyewitness reports tennis player's balls still in the beasts mouths!

Authorties suggest putting your hands in the air, stepping away from your rackets, and exit the courts immediately.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

They're great!!!! I like the group profile shot. Was last year's divided by coat color too?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

great pics


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I LOVE these pics! I think maybe Gia got Uncle Dante's tongue genetics! All the dogs look great! maybe someday I will be able to get my fuzzybutt up north to a meet up!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote: Weather cooperated (no rain), and dogs and people alike had a great time.


We certainly did! and the dogs had a blast.. Even got to track before the hike.. 

Thanks for the pics C.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Nice! We had a small meet today too, but I think we got your drizzle! Can't believe how big Glory is.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Me too. When I first saw the picture I thought to myself "Where's the pup? I don't Glory B in the picture"


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

GORGEOUS dogs.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

pic #4 spectacular!! so well behaved. theyre wonderful dogs


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Wayne02
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Good one !

Great pics & Glory B has sure grown since the GSD Nationals....... WOW MRL


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh fun!!! Wonderful to see all the dogs so relaxed and happy in the company of other dogs. 

Is Glory ever gotten GORGEOUS!!! And look how well trained she is already!! I'm very impressed!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

That's Glory? Oh boy.. I'm gonna be in trouble if she doesn't stop growing now. Jenn, she was fairly small as a pup.. honest!

Great pics, everyone! 

Here's last years posed shot:


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Very nice pics! Looks cold tho!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what nice time had by all.
the dogs look great.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Wayne02
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFL!!
The source should be Faux News though, not Washington Post


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlThey all look outstanding, little Glory B is growing, she looks as big as Bretta!!
> I am glad the rain stayed away so Lynn could go.


Last time Glory was weighed was a few months ago, and she was only 55 pounds..... so if I never weigh her again, that's how big she is. Right? (though they do look suspiciously similar in size right now....







)

SUCH A GREAT DAY, and though we did get some mud we did not get the rain. 

Did everyone notice how great the camera was that in one shot a tennis ball is suspended in mid-air! 

And it looks to me like the SABLE dogs were all organized in a line (sit/down, whatever) it's the BLACK DOGS that weren't in on the plan!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

no way!!! that can't be the puppy from the vids you posted awhile back! wow, has she grown









They are all stunning, excellent







Do they all get along as well as they appear to?


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeAnd it looks to me like the SABLE dogs were all organized in a line (sit/down, whatever) it's the BLACK DOGS that weren't in on the plan!


Not the way I see it...the two black dogs are clearly on the plan...it's the sable ones that are not following their lead..


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Charlotte, Great pictures!!!
Looks like they all had a blast!!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Little Ray is 56 lbs, and she would look like a midget besides Glory


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

GREAT pictures Charlotte.. it was an awesome time. 

SURPRISE.. we had Glory doing SchH work today... I have internet for awhile.. trying to get my pictures downloaded.... plus the video.

p.s. Dante & Glory really liked one another.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Lynn_P
> p.s. Dante & Glory really liked one another.


Well they are related! Oops I forgot they are ALL related!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote: p.s. Dante & Glory really liked one another.


It was so cute the way Glory kind of followed him around with stars in her eyes! And Lynn was a bit concerned cause NORMALLY Dante's not a fan of the puppy stuff (who blames him?). Think Glory was just old enough to be not quite so annoying, and she is definitely deferential to other dogs. (plus she may be going into her first heat in the next few weeks







)


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

It is highly possible considering Gia has had her first one.


----------

